# Afghan Hedgehog with leg sore caused by possible old fractur



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello, I am a humanitarian aid worker in Tajikistan. I am known to be an animal lover and take good care of my animals so earlier this week I was given a hedgehog that had diarrhea. They had been feeding her milk so I stopped that immediately and fed her some watermelon and chicken-based cat food. She gets this at night along with water (which is available all day should she want it) She is eating very well and has no diarrhea. She is pooping all over her cage, even in her nest, so I clean her cage every day. She smells awful which makes me think she is young (from what I have read on the forum, young hedgehogs have smellier pee and poo). Today, I read that one can give a hedgehog a bath. I bathed her and as I was drying her I noticed she has a huge sore on her leg. 

I then got on the ground and watched her walk. She appears to have broken one of her back legs at some time because she puts it down from the foot to the hock (not sure of the term for this in hedgehog conformation, but it is a hock in horses) This is why she has developed a sore on her leg.

How do I treat her sore? How do I keep this area dry and clean (I do change her bedding twice a day now, but still, she pees and poops all over and her flannel liners get damp quickly. I know I cannot keep her on wire, but I don't see how I can keep her wound dry - even with twice daily liner changes.

I don't know if there is a way to repair the leg especially here where there is no vet care, it must be an old break. She shows no pain or discomfort from it. I just washed the wound and put hydrogen peroxide on it and she did not react to it anymore than she reacts when I put her on her back and inspect her legs.

She is such a sweet creature and very personable. I want to give her the best of care possible. I would LOVE to take her to a vet, but there are no vets where I live. 

Thanks for any advice you have. I will try and post photos of the wound and how she walks so you can see what I am trying to explain.

I have a limited medical kit here. I did put hydrogen peroxide on the wound and will continue to do so twice a day (unless you tell me this is bad for her from your experience). I do have some triple antibiotic ointment. Would that be o.k. to dress the wound with? I can also wrap the wound but I don't want to cause her more pain or damage, it is in a hard location to wrap (where the joint bends).

Thanks for your advice!

Sharon and Hazel (the hedgehog)


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is a photo of Hazel's leg sore. I don't know how to keep it dry and clean when she constantly has it resting on her cage liner (which is often damp even though I replace it twice a day).


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

here is a photo of how Hazel stands. You can see that she rests both of her hocks back, but the leg that does not have a sore has its hock elevated to not touch the grounds. When she walks fast, she will raise her good leg and walk like a healthy hedgehog, but the leg with the sore always remains on the ground from hock to paw.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

here is the best photo I could get of Hazel's bad leg in action. See how it rests on the ground from hock to paw? How on earth do you wrap a joint like that!? Is there some sort of "cap" that can be placed on her hock with some type of skin glue to give her a tough pad texture there and prevent more sores if I can get this sore healed?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish I was qualified to give you advice on helping her leg, but the best I can do is wish you good luck with her. She's ADORABLE, and you're taking such good care of her.  Keep us updated with how she's doing!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

awww the poor thing. Im glad you took her in. The only advice I can give is if there is a vet near by and maybe they can think of a way to splint it or something.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe one of our members that has a good relationship with their vet would show them this thread, get their feedback, and post? Either than or emailing an actual vet might get you more qualified answers.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

There is some contraversy over use of peroxide on wounds (some say it also kills the good tissue with the bad) The last couple wound care courses I took (people ones) it was not recommended for use unless there was nothing else and even then to dilute it to 1/4 with water.

If that was my Hedgie I would soak the leg in a bit of salted water couple times a day, dry off well and apply original regular polysporin. I personally would not use peroxide.

There is vet-wrap (called a variety of things dependng on which make) that sticks to itself. It looks like this










I've never tried to bandage a hedgie before...but after polysporin ointment I would wrap a dry thin sterile no stick pad around the sore and put vet wrap over it (vet wrap sticks to itself )

You would have to be careful not to cut circulation off...the vet wrap is pretty stretchy tho. I would be concerned they would yank it off or try to eat it lol.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> There is some contraversy over use of peroxide on wounds (some say it also kills the good tissue with the bad) The last couple wound care courses I took (people ones) it was not recommended for use unless there was nothing else and even then to dilute it to 1/4 with water.
> 
> If that was my Hedgie I would soak the leg in a bit of salted water couple times a day, dry off well and apply original regular polysporin. I personally would not use peroxide.
> 
> ...


I would do the same thing. Vet wrap is awesome stuff! Just make sure the polysporin is the one without pain reliever


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks everyone, I will switch to salt water. I DO know vet wrap! Used many a roll of it in my horsecare days! I think I have a roll of it somewhere that I brought because it is indeed useful stuff. I am concerned about cutting off circulation though.

Another thing a vet tech friend in the States told me that might be useful that they did for small animals was to take the tiniest baby sock one can find slip it over the wound dressing, tape it so that it will hold the sock on but not so tight that it will harm circulation, then fold over the remaining sock bit to hide the tape. 

Main thing is if I can keep it dry! I will change her paper every chance I can get. I am removing the watermelon from her diet. She loves it, but it is causing so much excess urine that her paper is often soaked when I get up in the morning (and she is in a large cage).

Also, I am going to ask a vet friend in the States if there is anything that can be painted on a clean wound to create a tough surface that protects the skin. We have something similar for humans called "New Skin". I have some here that I brought from America, but I want to make sure it is safe for hedgehogs. That way hopefully, I can prevent any further sores as it seems she will walk like this for the rest of her life.

thanks for your help, I hope to report a healthy hedgehog soon!

Sharon


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

hedgehog wounds can be hard to cover up and i think most have found it pointless because they will either pull it off or it will fall off when they run or ball up. you can use triple antibiotic on the wound as long as it is regular strength and not extra strength as it is toxic to hedgies. i would just do that and watch it for infection, but since she is new to you it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to get her checked over by a vet anyway to rule out any other health problems. also before you put it on you can give a foot bath to make sure it is nice and clean beforehand. one other thing is you should leave the cat food in with her at all times with the water so she can eat when she wants too, hedgies will not over eat. she could be smelly because her tummy might still be upset from the milk (hedgies are lactose intolerant) so it may take some time for it to settle down and get back to normal. i would be concerned that the smell is coming from the foot indicating an infection that may need antibiotics. can you be more specific as to where the smell is coming from?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

I just want to help clarify that this person as made it clear they do not have vet access in their current situation and very limited supplies at this point in time I agree that perhaps someone could ask their experienced vet about the situation because this is one of those situations where I don't believe this person can go to the general retail store and pick up supplies if I have read the post right.

I think everyone has the best intentions in mind however I don't think the entire post was read/understood by a few of the posters.

I don't think you'll be able to bandage the wound but regular strength is the non-toxic anti-infection choice cream. I see the bandage being impossible to remain due to the physical structure of a hedgehog so it would only stand to frustrate him more then likely.

If you have access to anything that can boost electrolytes and potential boosters to the immune system that may help the healing process, however I am not sure.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

negative comments don't help anyone. the op just mentioned that there are no vets where he/she lives, but didn't state there were none in the whole country or anything, there may be some that are a little ways away. it was just mentioned that a vet visit would be good, not a you HAVE to take her NOW sorta thing. the post was read and understood.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

For pure curiosity, I just looked at google. According to that, there is one vet in the whole country. :shock: 

I'm sure there may be a village animal doctor here and there, but locating them by pure word of mouth would be very difficult.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree that there is some rudeness in one of the comments. Everyone wants to try to help this poor hedgie. Negativity isn't going to help it any faster. 

The issue with trying to heal the wound is it's always going to come back because of the fracture and how she walks on it. I've only been to my current vet 3 times so I don't have a relationship with him yet. But I could perhaps send an email and attach this link. Maybe others could do the same. It increases the odds that one will reply.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've seen pictures of hedgies with little leg casts on. That makes me think that it could be possible to keep something on her leg. It may be worth trying. 

I did just want to say that she is absolutely gorgeous & I'm so glad that you have her in your caring hands.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

She is beautiful....

I'll contact my vet on Monday and ask his opinion. Scout536, can you give me your email address in case he wants to contact you directly? Thanks.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous. I ditto what Hissy Fit said about peroxide. I too have heard that it is harsh and damages tender healing tissue. I have heard if it is used, it needs to be heavily diluted. I think neo or polysporin is a better option. 

It will be difficult to get that area to heal. In the photo, it looks like it is swollen. The question is, is it swollen because of irritation, or is it swollen because it's infected. It doesn't really look infected from the picture but seeing it in person might be a different storey.

If it's not infected, I wonder about liquid bandage. Any of you that are contacting your vets, perhaps ask if it would be suitable and I will try and ask my vet tomorrow. 

The location makes it not ideal for a bandage or splint and I suspect it's going to take quite some time to heal and create a callous. 

My Quillson used to get boney growths on his feet and they were very much like Hazel's. Because they protruded they would get irritated and infected and one time he had to have a toe and small area of his foot removed because it went necrotic. Open sores and poop are not a good combination and I had to bath him nightly which Quillson hated. Long storey short, I ended up putting him back on shavings and after that he no longer required as many baths which made for a happier Quillson. Also, the growths did not get irritated like they had when he was on liners. I think it helped that the shavings created a softer footing plus they helped clean the poop off his feet. Normally, I would never recommend shavings or any type of loose bedding but in this case, it might help. Perhaps some liquid bandage if someone's vet says it's safe, and shavings or carefresh might help her foot heal.

Thank you for helping this beautiful little one.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok I broke out some vet wrap interested in how one would do this for a hedgie cause I'm a nerd :lol: ...I just followed what I've done on a dog elbow only min size lol. I don't imagine you have a ton of supplies to mess around with either...so this is what I did.

I cut a 2 inch-ish square of vet wrap....and sliced part way on each side in the same way as it stretched. (vet wrap only stretches one way) Leaving a joined section in the middle.










and then I tried it out on my bent finger (cause ya'll know my own Hazel was not into trying this on lol)










anyway just an idea...might work for you. The nice thing about vet wrap is no tape and unless they give it a major working over creating something bunched up it is easy to rip off with just fingers if necessary. You can put it on without wrapping tight and it still stays ok. I think with my dog I wrapped a rolled up notebook in to make sure I never did it too tight then slid it out after.

I was also thinking those tiny round dot bandaides they put on you when you get a shot might work there too if you have any. You could just dap the ointment on and stick it on quick lol.

Good luck! She sure is a cutie!!!


----------



## Ille (Jan 9, 2011)

I've volunteered at two shelters and we've used New Skin successfully on rabbits, cats and a gerbil. It does sting when it goes on, though, so you need to cuddle up until it dries. It did a great job of keeping the wound clean and dry...most of the pets didn't seem inclined to pull it off, either.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Those are some great ideas!!!! keep us posted!!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Another idea would be to contact one of the hedgehog rescues in England. They deal with wild hedgehogs and would be more likely to have seen a similar type of wound/injury than a pet owner would be. Most of the images we see of hedgehogs with casts on are from those rescues.

The British Hedgehog Preservation Society may be able to help (email is on their contact us page)
www.britishhedgehogs.org.uk


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> Another idea would be to contact one of the hedgehog rescues in England. They deal with wild hedgehogs and would be more likely to have seen a similar type of wound/injury than a pet owner would be. Most of the images we see of hedgehogs with casts on are from those rescues.
> 
> The British Hedgehog Preservation Society may be able to help (email is on their contact us page)
> http://www.britishhedgehogs.org.uk


Just be careful with the info provided there (well actually any place online lol)....in their first aid section they say to use tea tree oil (which apparently is deadly for our hedgies)! Perhaps this is ok for that type of hog??? Some of the ideas/methods on UK sites have made my eyebrows raise many times.

I agree they are likely a good source of info for this situation. Personally I would verify any info on meds/ointments or anything like that to make sure it's ok for an Afghan hedgie.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i've seen the tea tree oil mentioned several times for european hedgies, apparently they can handle certain things our little ones over here can't? i agree though to be careful and just make sure you ask questions and verify the info before using anything.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww, little Hazel is beautiful. Kudos to you for everything you are doing for her.
I imagine vet care is limited if Tajikstan is anything like Mongolia and other parts of C.Asia - most people just take care of their own animals.
I would check out St.Tiggywinkles animal hospital in the UK- they are the ones with all the photos of Euro hogs in casts; it does look like they use vet wrap over a bandage of sorts.
Please keep us posted, and we would love to see more photos of the little darling.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hazel is an Egyptian Long Eared...so much sure that is clear to whomever you speak with! Very different from the Euro hedgies in England, if you talk to Tiggwinkle's. But they may have seen both.

She is gorgeous & I hope she heals QUICKLY. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank-you everyone for your replies and advice. Y'all are great! I am sorry for the delay in responding. Internet is not great here.

As to the vet question. Yes, there are some vets in the country but the care can be very archaic. In fact, it was one of the "top" vets in the country who gave Hazel to me (and had been feeding her milk). Human health care is very poor here, so you can imagine what animal health care is like (or try not to imagine it, it is horrific).

Good news, Hazel is alive and well. She eats and sleeps and seems happy. She is very affectionate, personable and seems to still like me even though I am constantly doing something to her sore leg it seems. Her sore still has not scabbed over, but I have a treatment plan and some supplies sent to me by a wonderful "exotic animal vet" in the States.

She is on Baytril for 14 days - 1cc a day. 

She has a rotating treatment:
on one day I sit her leg in 1/2 cup of warm water with a bit of nolvasin for about 5 minutes and then pat her dry
I put an ointment called Dermalone on it and then wrap it with a soft cotton wrap and covered with vetwrap. This is as hard as it sounds! I get it almost finished and she balls up and I have to start all over. 

on day 2 I unwrap the leg, soak it in the nolvasin treatment and then after drying the wound I spray a Granulex spray on the wound to help proud flesh develop. The wound is left wrap free to air this day.

on day 3 I start the treatment all over again and rotate day 1 and day 2.

The vet agreed that the best thing would be to amputate the leg, but that isn't possible here. I have seen enough botched animal surgeries here (for simple things like dog spays) to not risk it with Hazel. She is not in pain and is active and appears happy. I would like to see the wound close however. My mother sent me some "Duoderm" skin patches that diabetics use for hard to heal sores. I am going to try this on her leg wound if it will not scab over after the treatment I am doing now. The aggravation is that she drags the sore through feces if it is not wrapped. She still has not picked one area in her cage to eliminate in though she is getting better about going to the perimeter of the cage.

Right now, I am finding observing her very interesting. She does not sleep throughtout the day but spends alot of time up and about. But she does take long naps (she does the same thing at night). Sometimes she likes to stretch out on her belly on the towel liner and sleep like this! 

She also does a weird thing while eating. She will tuck into her dry chicken flavor catfood with gusto and then after a period of crunching will pause and almost look meditative. She will be very still and it almost looks like she is dry heaving or regurgitating. It is nothing dramatic and I don't see her rechewing anything but she does this every night and morning while eating. Then she happily goes on her way with no ill effects. 

She seems very healthy in every way except for the leg wound. Now I am trying to figure out how to keep her warm for the upcoming cold winter in this mudbrick house I live in! I have a space heater and can set that up near her cage but it will be interesting trying to keep her warm enough not to hibernate.

I will post some photos soon of her leg bandage and how the wound looks now.

Thanks for all your concern and care for Hazel,

Sharon


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

made a mistake on the Baytril dosage. It is 1cc twice a day not once a day


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I really want to follow how Hazel is doing so keep posting!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the updates! I'm so happy that she's doing well & hopefully that sore can eventually heal.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I've been following Hazel's story as well and would love it if you could keep us updated.

What a tough little girl! You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Hazel is doing great! Her leg wound has completely closed over. It is an ugly scab but it appears tough and has yet to break open. I think Hazel was a youngster when I got her because she has grown quite a bit since I have had her. I am wondering how to help fulfill her exercise demands at night. She is very active and tries to climb her cage's wire walls (she cannot because they are vertical bars). I have several "toys" in the cage for her (a section of pvc pipe, some plastic flowerpots) but every morning she has moved everything around and in the process made quite a mess dumping her water bowl and food. I would love to get a wheel for her but I wonder if the a hedgehog wheel for African Pygmy Hedgehogs would be large enough to accommodate Hazel? She is not as big as a European Hedgehog, but she is definitely larger than an African Pygmy Hedgehog. Also, would a wheel cause her leg wound to become damaged and break open again? Any suggestions would be great! I saw where you could make a wheel out of a cake pan lid, but we don't have those types of cake pans here so the wheel will probably have to be shipped from the States. Right now I let her roam about the room for several hours and she really likes that but when she is most active (in the wee hours of the morning) I am asleep, so I cannot let her roam when she most wants to. 

I have had no luck getting her to use only one area of her cage to poop in. Which makes keeping her cage clean a chore. I notice she wants to dig and burrow right before she poops. Our office has a shredder that dices paper into minute pieces. I put a pile of this at one end of her cage hoping this would encourage her but so far, she still goes all over her cage. She does seem to like to rustle about in the paper bits though. 

The photos I am posting now are actually from a month ago when Hazel was still in her treatment. The photo showing the leg sore shows how the sore was beginning to scab over. Now that scab is quite thick.

Hazel has quite a fan club here. She is very popular with my friends' children and they are always coming over to visit with her. 

Keeping her warm has been hard but doable here. When the electricity is not working, I put hot water bottles in her cage under the towel she sleeps in and I have a gas heather too.

Thanks for all your advice! Sharon and Hazel


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That last picture is the cutest! Ahh!  She looks like she's doing amazing with you, and is well on the mend. Good work.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww, sweet little Hazel! She looks like she is loving her new life with you.
I wonder if someone like Larry T could make/modify a bucket wheel to be Hazel sized?
Keep the pictures coming, she is a such a little doll.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Im glad she's doing better  And hopefully someone can give you advice about the wheel situation. It sounds like she really needs and wants one but I don't know about the injured leg.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wonder if a CSW would be big enough...They're pretty large! I know shipping would cost a TON, but maybe HHC could set up a donation fund to try and get enough to get Hazel a wheel? I would definitely be able to put at least a few dollars in to help. I'm not sure how it would affect the scab on her leg though...Maybe it'd be possible to keep a pad or bandage over it for running on the wheel, so it doesn't get bumped too much? She's absolutely ADORABLE and looks so happy with you! She is the luckiest little girl to have found you to take care of her.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

That has got to be the most adorable hedgie I've ever seen! You've done a wonderful job with her as well! I wish I still had my friend Besh's number as he's a native and could help find things needed and even ship. I don't remember his last name though and have changed my number many times. I don't have much money, but I would lend for donation as much as I could.

Has anyone thought about the possibility of a bit of moleskin for a bit of protection? Never used the stuff myself, but hear it's great. As for the water and food bowls, any chance you could weight them down or attach them to the sides with zip ties or something similar?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

She is so sweet! And thank you so much for the update on her.

I would definitely be willing to pitch in too.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad that Hazel is doing so well! She looks great! Thanks so much for the update. So often, we never know if things worked out. It's always wonderful to hear such good news. She is adorable & I'm completely smitten with her.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the great feedback, I really appreciate it. Times like this that I really am grateful for the internet! How else would I have learned how to care for a hedgehog and received so much advice from people who know alot more about hedgehogs than me!

Hazel definitely needs something to entertain her at night. She is climbing the walls (literally). I weighed her today and she weighs just under 3 lbs. She measures right under 10" long (hard to measure a hedgehog!) when relaxed. Would she be able to handle a regular hedgehog wheel? Who do you recommend I talk to? I do worry about her leg wound breaking open, but it has developed a very thick scar and hopefully with daily cleaning of the wheel, she would be o.k. as long as the wheel had a smooth surface.

Mailing is very expensive to Tajikistan, but it would be worth it to me to give her something that would keep her active little mind entertained at night when I am asleep. I am not sure if I could build a wheel with parts I can find here. I saw one tutorial where you use a cake pan cover and a roller blade wheel (or something related to a rollerblade). I was in Germany for a week and scoured their pet stores but the only thing I could find was a wheel made for rats and guinea pigs and it was far too narrow for a hedgehog. I like how the bucket wheels I have seen on this forum are deep and have smooth surfaces.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would talk to LarryT, he's our resident wheel-maker. I don't know if the CSW would be large enough, but it might be...I think it's 13" across if I remember right, and has a pretty wide and very smooth running surface. If it wouldn't be big enough, maybe you guys could figure out something else that would be strong enough for her. And like I said, if you do figure out something that works, I would love to help contribute to shipping costs.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Is the CSW the Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel? Can I contact Larry T by going to a website? Thanks for the advice! Sharon


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't you just love her ears? 

Sharon


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I would also help towards shipping costs. Hopefully we can get her a wheel.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahhhh, those are the best ears!! :lol: Does she let you touch them at all? And sorry, LarryT's on here, but he does also have a website for the wheels here - http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... wheel.html You can email him on there and talk to him about everything!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

She's doing so well and she's just adorable.  Thanks for being a great hedgie mom to her.

Larry T: please let me know what I can do to help with getting this adorable girl a CSW.

Thanks,

MomLady


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, does let me touch them, but she prefers to be scratched under the chin and on her cheeks.  

You are all so kind to want to help with getting her a wheel! I will contact Larry and see what he advises.

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is rather large nearly 3 pounds and 10 inches long,the CSW may be to small. :| Shipping is $44.39 :roll: I'll donate the wheel if you all can come up with shipping cost.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I was trying to think if anything might be bigger than the CSW and still sturdy enough to make a decent bucket wheel, but my mind's coming up blank...Sharon, if you still want to give the CSW a try, perhaps those who want to donate to the shipping fund can just Paypal the money to LarryT?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

It may help if u changed her liners from paper to fleece. That's what most of use and it holds moisture well. Good luck with her. She's soooo cuteee. Love the ears x)
I'd also help with shipping costs


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow! I am overwhelmed by your generosity and care for Hazel's well-being. I am around so much cruelty and sadness many days in my job that this just brings tears to my eyes. Thank-you, Larry, for donating the wheel and for everyone wanting to help with shipping. You are all amazing! Hopefully, the wheel will fit Miss Hazel and she will be happily spinning away soon. She just woke up (it is 5:30 p.m. here) and is crunching away on catfood. Little does she know how many people care for her on the other side of the world, but I do and I thank-you for both of us!

God Bless You,

Sharon and Hazel

p.s. on the paper and fleece liner question, half of her cage is in paper and half of it is a towel. I cannot find fleece here unfortunately. Next time I am back in the States (which will be maybe for next Christmas) I hope to bring her back a Vellux blanket that I can cut into warm cozy liners for her.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My paypal is [email protected] any money should be sent as a gift and post on here how much you sent please. I will start us off with the $4.39 so we will need another $40


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I just sent $15.00 hoping that maybe Larry can also send her some fleece, please.

Thank you all for helping.

We can't help them all, but poor Hazel has been thru so much and she's a fighter. (and she's adorable  )

Christmas Peace and Blessings to you all.

MomLady--Donna


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

MomLady said:


> I just sent $15.00 hoping that maybe Larry can also send her some fleece, please.
> 
> Thank you all for helping.
> 
> ...


 I could probably squeeze in a yard of fleece without the shipping price increasing.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I don't have much in my paypal account right now, and I don't really want to wait 5 days for a transfer from my checking account to go through... So, I sent $7.00.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hanhan27 said:


> I don't have much in my paypal account right now, and I don't really want to wait 5 days for a transfer from my checking account to go through... So, I sent $7.00.


That's so nice of you! :mrgreen: 
So now we only need 18 more bucks.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

LarryT said:


> So now we only need 18 more bucks.


I just sent 8  now just $10


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > So now we only need 18 more bucks.
> ...


  Bless you!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is super adorable. Love her ears. I hope she enjoys the wheel!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A generous member has donated the rest and enough for some fleece!  Now I will have to fight the crowds at the fabric store! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You guys are too fast, I just got home and realized I completely missed my chance to donate. :lol: Larry, if you need any extra for more fleece, or in case the shipping increases because of it, just send me a PM or something, I still want to help somehow if I can!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Same as Lilysmommy. I missed out on helping out. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

I woke up this morning and was about to figure out how to do Paypal securely from this part of the world when I saw the topic reply notifications from Hedgehog Central Forums in my inbox. I am speechless!!! (thank goodness my fingers still work to type this!) To be given the wheel and the shipping AND some fleece.... you are all making this a very bright Christmas indeed. Little does Hazel know all burrowed in her towel asleep, what delights are headed her way  Visions of sugarplums could not compare!

God Bless You and Merry Christmas to you and those you hold dear,

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

THANKS to Larry too for co-ordinating us on this.

Christmas Blessings to all.

MomLady


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

WOW! Everyone on this site is so fantastic. I can't wait to hear what Hazel thinks of her wheel/fleece windfall! She is such a precious, beautiful little girl (and her ears are most fantastic). Thank goodness she found you, and you found this forum; talk about serendipity.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Yayy for Hazel! Every hog deserves a great wheel.  

If I haven't said this before... I love Hedgehog Central & our members


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What color fleece would you like? PM me your address


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh my...you all are so great! and fantastic to hear Hazel is doing well


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, this is wonderful!!! I'm bummed I missed out on helping though! I agree with Quinn and LilysMommy, if you need more fleece or help or anything let me know!

HHC and its members are awesome and I'm soooo glad Hazel is doing well! She is absolutely gorgeous! Those ears and that nose! She is beautiful


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sitting here on Christmas night with Hazel asleep in my lap wishing you all a very merry Christmas and a Happy New Year from Tajikistan!

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas to both of you as well


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hazel and I send Happy New Years greetings to you all! 

Interesting observation I have made lately is that Hazel is more active during the day this past week. It is 1:30 p.m. here and she is up and about moving around the room. Do you ever see this in your hedgies?

Sharon


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just love her face & those huge, beautiful ears poking out. 
I'm curious how she likes the wheel & fleece when you get them.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not sure about the moving around in the day thing--is she getting enough light?

Also, she is adorable!!! Gosh, those ears are so cute  Feel free to post more pics whenever you want!

Happy New Year to you both!


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Dear all,

I hope you are having a great 2012. Hazel is doing well. It is a challenge to keep her warm but so far she has not tried to hibernate. I put hot water bottles into her cage and also have her in the smallest room in the house with an electric radiator going non-stop. Our electricity is very low, but it looks like I can keep it around 70 to 75 degrees most days. 

Hazel has always scratched but she is scratching even more lately. It is amazing how high those hind legs can reach! Do you have any solutions of how to help with dry itchy skin on a hedgehog? Is there something I can feed her or apply to her skin? I have some fish oil caplets that I brought for myself, I don't know if a few drops of fish oil would help or not. I definitely don't want to upset her digestive system. Nothing has changed in her environment so I cannot think how she could have gotten mites and I do not see any mite or other parasite signs on her body.

I have some Aveeno unscented Baby Wash that I brought from the States but right now I don't want to do anything to chill her even for a few minutes. 

Also, she has lost a few more quills around her forehead, but I have read that this this is not unusual for a hedgehog to loose quills under the forehead muscle that helps them to roll into a ball. Her quills look good elsewhere (except for her itchy skin underneath).

Good news is that her thick scab has been flaking off and underneath is healthy pink skin! Hopefully this area will be nice and tough for when her wheel arrives!

Posting a photo of her waking up and yawning  

Take Care,

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

so maybe I should read around the site before asking questions  I just saw a post from someone else concerning itchy dry skin and flax oil caplets were recommended. I cannot get those here, but I can get flax seeds and have some. Do you think these would be safe for Hazel to eat? (whether she would find them something she would want to eat is another question...) 

Would crushing up some oatmeal (the slow cook kind), and dusting her quilled skin with it help you think?

I am assuming the dry air from the heater is not helping her skin (she is snuggled up close to it right now), but dry skin is better than hibernation!

Also, do I need to start a new thread when I ask questions concerning Hazel, or should I just keep using this thread?

Thanks,

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

I use fish oil with my hedgies, the vet recommended it so i know you can use it. Just take a fish pill, poke a small hole in it and put 2-3 drops on her food[: good luck with Hazel she's a very adorable little girl!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wheel and fleece shipped 12/27/11 and from the tracking it's still in Miami Fl :? I dunno what's going on, hopefully the tracking has just not been updated in awhile.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

> I use fish oil with my hedgies, the vet recommended it so i know you can use it. Just take a fish pill, poke a small hole in it and put 2-3 drops on her food[: good luck with Hazel she's a very adorable little girl!


Have you noticed your hedgies smelling bad after starting them on fish oil? I've read that one should not feed fish-flavored cat food to hedgies because it causes them to be skinky, and wonder if fish oil would do the same thing?

I will start her on fish oil (a few drops a day) because she needs something fast. She is getting very bristly anytime I hold her and that is not like Hazel. I am thinking she is not feeling great with her itchy skin. She is definitely scratching more than usual. I have checked her for mites and there are none (thank goodness!)

Thanks for all your help and yes, we anxiously await the wheel and fleece! 

Sharon and Hazel the suddenly hissy hedgehog (but it is because I am so itchy!)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If you are worried about the fish smell you could use flax seed oil.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used fish oil with many hedgehogs who have had cancer. Some have initially had a smelly or looser than normal stool, but after a few days or reducing the amount a little, the hedgehog adjusted and the stool returned to normal. The oil I use is a high quality salmon oil.

While researching whether to use flaxseed or fish oil for my kids with cancer, I ran across some studies that showed fish oil was preferred. The omegas in flaxseed is an ALA variety. The ALA variety must be converted before the body can use it. ALA is not always easily converted to EPA & DHA, and some people/animals may lack the ability altogether. I decided to not risk it, and go with a fish oil to try to maximize the health benefits.

Anyway.... this is why I recommend fish oil over flaxseed. I would suggest if you try fish oil and it causes some odor, to reduce the amount you are using and to give the hedgehog's GI time to adjust to the new item.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

yes, I am going to ask my Mom to send me some from the States. They only have flax seeds here and they are hard to find. 

I was reading up on something called Sunshine Factor: http://www.exoticdvm.com/index.cfm?fuse ... up_id=125&.

I wonder if anyone has had success with this and their hedgehog's dry skin?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

How long does it take for you to get mail from the states? Just checked the tracking and it says the package is still in Miami since 12/31 :shock: trying to get some answers with no luck so far.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

USPS Priority boxes usually take 5-10 weeks (depending on the time of the year). That is the only thing I have had sent to me here other than a DHL package from London. I hope the box is o.k.!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I use Sunshine Factor for Pliny, and I believe a number of other members use it as well. i've been using it for over a year and it has made a huge difference to the quality of his skin; no more flakes and dandruff. I feed 0.03ml 3-4 times a week. The main ingredient seems to be Palm oil.

Hazel is looking great. Love the photo of her waking up and stretching!


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm going to sort of hijack the thread. I know that oatmeal baths are highly recommended for itchiness. Would this be an alternative for hedgies? I can't imagine drinking oatmeal water being bad for hedgies and I'm sure most would try. The only major problem I can see is getting all the little oatmeal pieces out of the quills, but other than this would there be any concerns?


To the OP, glad she's doing well! One has to love that last picture you posted. She just looks like such a doll!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use the powdered Aveno it has no oatmeal bits. It is clumpy when the water hits it so I just like knead it betwen my fingers till it disolves, i'm not sure about the wash kind.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

LarryT, I was thinking of actual oatmeal. I know I dump a few cups in the tub when I have dry skin, as it is so common here in Colorado. It's also a highly recommended treatment for bed bug bites, hives, sunburns, entertaining the dog.... Okay, the last one is only common in my house. :lol:


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

do hedgehogs like "dust" baths? I wonder if grinding some oatmeal into a fine flour and dusting it on Hazel would be a good thing? I do not want to get her wet this time of year because no matter how hard I try to keep her warm using warm water and bathing her in the warmest area in the house, she might still get a chill because it is so cold here. 

the greatest news is that yesterday while Hazel was out and about I noticed that she was using her bad leg normally! She was walking upright on it and the area where the sore was was not making contact with the ground!!! Woohoo! I hope this continues and that she doesn't have a permanent gimpy leg. Now she will be flying when the wheel arrives :-D

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Great news! I can't wait until the wheel arrives.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It's so great that she's walking normally! She's such a trooper.  Props to you for helping this hedgie in her time of need. *Hugs*


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

YAY for walking normally!  I can't wait till the wheel finally gets there, we definitely need pictures/videos of her on it! I'm not sure whether dusting the oatmeal on her would help or not...Do you have any olive oil over there? It's not usually recommended as much as flaxseed oil now for putting on their back, I think because it's likelier to clog skin pores, but using just a little bit on her back might relieve the dry skin a little bit, just until you can get fish oil or flaxseed oil from over here.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Just checked the tracking again and it still says it's in miami every since 12/31 :? can not get any help from the USPS, all automated and when I did get a human they were all but useless. :roll:


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

The box arrived! Yay!

I had to wait all day for Hazel to wake up to show her the wheel and fleece. She was not so sure of the the wheel (but that will change and she will come to LOVE it once she figures out how much fun it will be) but the fleece was an instant hit. She crawled on top of it and fell asleep.

Thanks so much for sending this, Larry, and for everyone who gave toward the shipping! It is such a great wheel, it spins quietly and smoothly and is wide enough for Hazel. I know once she figures it out she will be using it every day! I am going to work on opening the top of her cage so I can put it in (the cage is tall enough for it!) and she will soon get used to it. I will also work on cutting the fleece up to make liners for her tonight. The base is very sturdy, but should I also attach the base to the side of her cage?

More photos to come of Hazel on her wheel! Larry, I will send you some good snaps of her when she gets to spinning away 

Attached to this post are Hazel's first introduction to the wheel (her little heart was pounding!) and her fleece love.

Thanks so much!

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## Nicole753 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hazel is so adorable! She will soon love her wheel! I'm so happy for you two!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awwww Hazel looks so relaxed in her new fleece. I cant wait to hear if she uses her wheel. I'm so happy for you two!  Keep the updates coming!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So glad it finally made it! :mrgreen: Tracking says it's still in Miami Fl :roll: :lol: Wheel fits her better than I thought it would  and she looks like she loves the fleece, great!  Hope you don't mind me stealing these pics for facebook?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

YAY!  I love the pictures, she looks so content with the fleece! And it's so great that the wheel is big enough for her, it looks perfect! Can't wait to see more pics after she realizes what the wheel is for. You shouldn't need to attach the base to anything, it is pretty sturdy. I'm so glad this all worked out so well!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, yay!!! I'm so glad Hazel has her new wheel! And she looks so content on the fleece!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay!!! The fleece picture just made my day. She looks so happy. Can't wait to hear how she reacts once she realizes what the wheel is for.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Wooohoo! I was just telling my mom about Hazel the other day and she was shocked that so many people wanted to help her get a wheel. I got to wondering if it would ever arrive :lol: 

It does look like Hazel fits it pefectly.  The picture of her snuggling with her fleece is precious. <3


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, I had been seeing this post at the top for a while now and wondered why everyone was so interested. I read the first 2 pages and have been cheering for Hazel all night now! :lol: Shes a beautiful girl and those gorgeous ears!  So happy to hear she finally has her wheel and loves her fleece. Wish I could have helped with the donations  Can't wait to see if she uses her new wheel


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm so glad she's happy with everything.  She'll love her wheel, especially if she is climbing the bars.  About the dry skin. Even setting a bowl of water in front of the electric heater (not where it will be a hazard) or near the cage will increase the humidity some. Humidity will help with dry skin. Harvey was having a hard time while quilling and even though it wasn't a complete fix, it did help. Sometimes I would put him in his carrier and take him to the bathroom when I took my showers. The steam worked wonders. Just wrap her up in fleece and keep her warm before you open the bathroom door to prevent drastic temperature changes.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

still no wheel movement, but Hazel has been sleeping more than usual this past month and is not as active at night. She still gets up and eats several times during the day so I am not worried about her hibernating (she is in the warmest room in the house, but it is still below 70 degrees F). I think once it starts warming up again she will start climbing the walls again and discover how much fun this wheel is going to be! She is taking full advantage of the fleece though. So much fun to see her burrow and luxuriate in it. It is like a drug to her. As soon as she hits it she goes to sleep making little cooing noises! LOL

Larry, of course you can use the photos! I hope to have some better ones and video to send you all once she starts using the wheel.

Thanks so much everyone!

I have found that drying my clothes on a rack in the same small room Hazel is in (as it is the warmest) is also helping add moisture into the air in that room. So that helps with the dry skin issue as well as makes the air feel that much warmer.

Sharon and the ever-so-spoiled Hazel


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

sorry for loading so many photos but I couldn't decide which was the best of Hazel enjoying her fleece today


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

one more!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

That third picture is adorable!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The thrid pic is to die for!  Stealing these too!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

This has made my day!!  

She looks so cute in the fleece. She looks so happy and warm too.

I am so glad we could help.

Sharon, keep up the amazing job you are doing with her. I don't think there is such a thing as too many pictures!!  

Larry, once again, thank you for co ordinating our efforts.

Donna/ML


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

MomLady said:


> Larry, once again, thank you for co ordinating our efforts.
> 
> Donna/ML


 Thank you for getting the ball a rolling!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Im going to have to agree with everyone about that third pic. Soooo cute! Everytime I see youve posted I get so excited and fall in love with Hazel even more.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen an animal get so excited about fleece! 
The pictures are absolutely precious; she has such an expressive face, and those ears!!!!!!  
Yup, definitely no such thing as too many photos.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

She looks like she is IN LOVE with the fleece!!! She is so beautiful! PLEASE keep posting pictures of her--I keep looking at them because she is gorgeous!!! I am so happy for you two!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Posted her on my Facebook wall and the comments just keep coming about this lil sweetheart. :mrgreen:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a cutie patootie! Gotta agree about that third picture. Her ears are so big  

She looks so happy.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't think she could get any more adorable BUT...wow what a cutie in her fleece :lol:


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

wheel update!

There was some kitty kibble dribble on the wheel and it had been moved a bit last night during Hazel's ramblings. I don't think it will be long before she figures out the wheel 

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Woohoo! Go Hazel, go!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! I'm so glad you got the wheel & fleece! Those pictures of Hazel are absolutely precious! Those ears get you every time. Such a little look of happiness. LOVE it!!


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

I've been following Hazel's story, and after seeing that third picture of her I had to chime in- I think that is the most adorable picture of an animal's face I have ever seen! I love how she just kind of chills out when she is relaxing (as shown in the 1st and 2nd picture)- laying on her back as though she is in an recliner of fleece. Keep up the good work, she looks so very happy and healthy.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello everyone. Hazel still has yet to use her wheel for what it is intended, but she likes to put her front legs on it and do some waist whittling exercises  She also likes to squeeze under the wheel. I have a feeling once it gets warm and she is super active again she will start using it to put the miles in  She is definitely making very good use of the fleece this year!

I am attaching a photo of Hazel waking up and yawning. Look at those teeth! :-D

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow she is just soooo cute! So glad she has you!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: So cute!!! I love how her nose is turned up so much. And those ears...amazing. She really has an impressive yawn!!
Thanks for sharing all your pictures. I get so excited when I see her thread pop up.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Best hedgie yawn! Glad to hear she's still doing well, thanks for the update!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I just love Hazel. I'm glad she loves the fleece and she's doing well. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

That is a fantastic picture! What a cutie!!!
Her nails look long, is it possible that they're too long for her to run on her wheel? I'm no expert but I have heard of this happening before, but maybe long nails is a characteristic of this type of hedgie? Just an idea.

Please keep posting pictures of Hazel! She is absolutely adorable?


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay Hazel pictures!!! That is one heck of an impressive yawn. I think she also wins the 'I love my fleece most' award!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I get excited when this thread pops up too! Boy oh boy, that was a huge yawn.  Thanks so much for sharing pictures with us. We all love Hazel!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAAH I AM OBSESSED! She is so cute! That dainty paw! Those ears! Those teeth! The yawn! EVERYTHING IS ADORABLE! More pics please!


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hazel started to use her wheel last night! I say "started" because she only did about one revolution to get the wheel to rocking and then WENT TO SLEEP on the wheel! I guess the rocking motion was too soothing for her. LOL! I am staking out her cage in hopes of catching her again with the camera this time. Once the rocking stopped she woke up again and then dismounted the wheel in a huff. 

On her nails, they do seem long, I trimmed them as close as I could (I didn't want to get to cut the quick). Maybe the ELH's nails are longer than an APH's? She does dig about alot with them, but of course she is digging in fleece so that isn't exactly going to wear them down. I sure don't want to cut into the quick and cause an infection.

Do your hedgies clean their feet? Sometimes Hazel will chew on her front paws (diligently cleaning in between her toes and under her nails like a good girl). She will then sometimes rub her front paws on her face once or twice to finish up. Her paws look healthy. She doesn't do this every time she wakes up but I have caught her doing it once or twice. 

Will try and have some more photos soon!

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay a Hazel update! I'm glad shes getting closer to using her wheel. I really don't know anything about those types of hedgies but if the quick is that long then you're doing the right thing. I wish my hedgies cleaned their own feet lol. I would love to see a video of that!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Yay, Hazel!! It's so cute that she did one revolution on her wheel and went to sleep. That's how I am when it comes to exercise :lol: 

I have definitely heard of hedgehogs grooming their feet, but I have only experienced it personally with my hog once.

As far as the nails are concerned, they do look a bit long, but if you are clipping as close to the quick as you feel comfortable, they should be okay. Keep an eye out for curling nails (it can cause a lot of discomfort). I almost wonder if she isn't interested in wheeling because her nails are long? Maybe someone with more experience with European hogs can chime in about this - I'm curious. 

Keep the updates coming! She has so many adoring fans.


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Glad Hazel's using her wheel! I love all of your Hazel updates!
I wish my Annabelle cleaned her feet! She gets poop on her nails a lot, not as much the actual feet and I either have to give her a foot bath or pull off the poops if they're not too stuck on! You lucked out with her!


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

It is 12:30 a.m. here and I as I was working in the room adjacent to Hazel's I heard an unusual sound and peaked in to see her using her wheel! She only used it for a minute, but she is definitely getting the idea! I hope to get a photo and video of her in action for you all soon, problem is I am usually not awake when she is most active! Have to set up some night vision motion-activated cameras :lol: I think as it gets warmer she will start using the wheel more and more. This has been a very long and cold winter for us here in Tajikistan. More snow is on its way  Hazel and I are ready for SPRING!

Take care,

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

well drat. As soon as I posted that last message I heard her on her wheel again! I was able to watch her in the dark room (with light coming in from the room beside it). It seems that she is almost too big for the wheel to get a good stride going, it tends to rock her if she loses momentum and her hind foot nearest the edge tends to fall off the wheel. Of course we realized this was a possibility since ELH are bigger than APH. However, she doesn't seem to mind and climbed on two times while I watched. Problem is when I set the camera to record her in action I had to turn the light on and she promptly removed herself from the wheel in a huff. Seems she doesn't want to be seen until she gets the hang of it! LOL Here is a photo of her on the wheel using my flash in the dark room (so it is a bit blurry). It shows how close her hind leg gets to the edge and how big she is in relation to the wheel. So excited to hear her tappity tapping away in there!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Woohooo! Go, Hazel, Go!

Ya know, I am willing to bet that she is using the wheel a lot more than you think. It's pretty normal for hedgehogs to keep their wheeling time to themselves and lots of us hog owners are never able to catch a glimpse of our quilled friends actually running on their wheels. There have been so many posts from newer owners concerned about their hedgie not using their wheel, but they come to find out they really ARE. Aside from watching them wheel, really the only sign they're wheeling is poop on the wheel.

I'm so happy she's figured it out. She does look a bit large on her bucket wheel compared to APH but I think she should be OK with it. You could always attempt to build a bigger one yourself!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, she looks like she's having a good time. I'm glad she's trying to use the wheel and maybe she can position herself so she can use it comfortably.  Hazel is just beautiful. <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe! She's such a little sweetheart. So glad she's figuring things out. She'll only get better.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay, Hazel!!!! It sounds like she is a bit of a stealth wheeler... :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Gosh darnit, Hazel is precious.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I would definitely ask about New Skin before using it. I know from myself that it can burn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I love love love this story! What a precious little one Been threw so much but such a sweetie


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hee, yay for pictures on the wheel!  So glad that she seems to be figuring it out!


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you have trouble accessing the Wiki link on the home page of Hedgehog Central? I have some food and diet questions and before asking questions that have been probably answered many times already, I was going to comb through the Wiki files, but my Firefox and Chrome browsers will not let me open the Wiki link.

I have tried bits of roast chicken with Hazel as well as fresh berries and diced apple last fall and she turned her nose up at them. She loves watermelon (but of course it isn't in season now) and catfood, but so far that is all I can get her to eat. I hope she is not missing out on nutrition as I know the catfood here is not the best quality.

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww I love Hazel! I'm glad she's on the wheel. I'm not sure about your food question. Is there anywhere where you can purchase some crickets or mealworms? You can keep retrying chicken, fruit and vegetables. Sometimes it just takes a few tries.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, Hazel has DEFINITELY figured out the exercise wheel! She is on it every night (I am a night owl and often work late into the night so I hear her wheeling away and sneak peaks). I so wish I could get a video of her for you all but....Hazel is a STEALTH wheeler. If she thinks someone is in the room she gets off her wheel, if I turn the light on to take a video of her on the wheel she leaps off the wheel and huffs off to her fleece nest until I go away and then I can hear her in there wheeling away again. :lol: Maybe she will not be shy in the future and I can get some good video of her on her wheel for you and for her "fan club" of children here who are always disappointed when they visit and Hazel won't show off her wheeling skills. But I wanted to let you all know what a blessing the wheel and fleece have been. Thank-you thank-you thank-you!

Sharon and Hazel the luckiest hedgehog in Tajikistan


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

scout536 said:


> Well, Hazel has DEFINITELY figured out the exercise wheel! She is on it every night (I am a night owl and often work late into the night so I hear her wheeling away and sneak peaks). I so wish I could get a video of her for you all but....Hazel is a STEALTH wheeler. If she thinks someone is in the room she gets off her wheel, if I turn the light on to take a video of her on the wheel she leaps off the wheel and huffs off to her fleece nest until I go away and then I can hear her in there wheeling away again. :lol: Maybe she will not be shy in the future and I can get some good video of her on her wheel for you and for her "fan club" of children here who are always disappointed when they visit and Hazel won't show off her wheeling skills. But I wanted to let you all know what a blessing the wheel and fleece have been. Thank-you thank-you thank-you!
> 
> Sharon and Hazel the luckiest hedgehog in Tajikistan


I'm so happy!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

YAY, I'm so glad she's definitely using it and loving it and everything!!  Man, this whole story just give me warm fuzzies. <3 And thank YOU, Sharon, for continuing to update us with news on her and how you're both doing. It's so wonderful to hear how such a worrying story turns out so happily.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

the picture on page 14 made my night im still laughing so cute!


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

That's great news!


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, Hazel is now utterly spoiled rotten. Nikki from Quills 'n Things sent Hazel a snuggle sack and quilted liner/blanket. They are beautifully made and the fabric is one of the prettiest hedgehog fabrics I have seen. Hazel took to her snuggle sack right away. In fact I had to wake her up to take some photos before the diva got all bristly and turned her rump to me so she could go back to sleep in her new plush luxury  

When she is not snuggling in her sack she is trotting away on her wheel. I still hope to get a good video of her "stealth wheeling" to show you. Rest assured, it gets a workout every night into the morning! 

Thanks so much for loving Hazel, she is so lucky to have such a great group cheering her on!

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's so cute, I could never get tired of seeing new pics of her!  So nice of Nikki to send the liner and snuggle sack  this forum is simply amazing.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, what a sweet girl. I love seeing pictures of her. Thank you Nikki for sending those liners. Hazel is such a beauty!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow I love the fabric so cute, great job Nikki! Hazel is so cute! I'm so glad she has gotten all of these things and has a great owner. Keep the updates coming because I love reading about and seeing pics of Hazel.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Hazel, you are living in the lap of luxury!!!
She must be suffering from fleece overload these days :lol:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, this is just wonderful.  

Hazel looks so happy. She is just precious.

Thank you Nikki, what a generous thing to do. And what a cute pattern.  

Sharon--your care of Hazel has made her just blossom with happiness. We love you too!

All the best!

ML--Donna


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Aw, thanks everyone. Your advice and support have been so encouraging.  And, Pliny, Hazel says a hedgehog can NEVER have too much fleece! :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It's so great that she ended up with such a caring person! She deserves to be pampered!

Thank you for the pictures and updates. Hazel's story pulled on quite a few heartstrings here at HHC! I love the third picture of her in her snuggle sack - what a cute bum!


----------



## Nicole753 (Dec 16, 2011)

This story just makes me so happy. Every time I see this thread pop up I get so excited and think, PICTURES!! :lol:


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hazel continues to be pampered by you guys! Ashley A. who also has an ELH, Henry, sent Hazel an awesome care package full of yummy foods I cannot get here, a first aid kit and soft snuggly blankets and toys and more. Had to share some photos of Hazel perusing the bounty upon waking up


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that's so awesome! I think Hazel's possibly the most spoiled hedgehog on this forum and she MORE than deserves it!  The pictures are absolutely perfect, I lovelovelove hedgie-yawn pictures, and great timing on the tongue out for the last one. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The pics are amazing as always, some of the best i've ever had the pleasure of seeing.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

oh, that's fantastic! My hedgies love the Halo Spot Stew! I've seen some other UK pages with the fruit pouches and thought it was a great idea. I'd love to hear how she likes everything. She's beautiful and deserves every last bit. Ashley was very generous! What a blessing!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hazel is such a precious hedgie - with a loving owner. It's always so good to see this thread pop up. I love the pictures.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

wow there are so many generous peopele on here. I love all of those pics! I just adore Hazel


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Generous indeed!  

Last night I tried the Ella's Kitchen spinach, apples and rutabagas super smooth puree (baby food) and wondered if Hazel would ignore it because other than catfood and watermelon she has ignored any fruit or even roast chicken pieces that I have put in her cage. She went CRAZY over this stuff and vacuumed it up! It is a great product, no added sugar, preservatives or water just pureed veggies and fruits. Ashley lives in America so I think she would have bought these Ella's Kitchen baby foods in the U.S. the pouch says it is a product of Canada. Hazel highly recommends them! I like them because they are easy to seal and put back in the fridge and the design of the pouch means none of the precious food gets wasted.

Cannot wait for Hazel to try all the other goodies! But I am introducing them slowly into her diet, after a winter of only cat food, I don't want to give her the trots with too many delicacies at once.

So blessed!

Sharon and Hazel the spinach slurper


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow!!! Hazel looks so happy. Talk about a hedgie smorgasbord!!


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

What a beautiful and lucky hedgehog! I'm sad that I missed out on this thread when everyone was donating. Please let me know if there is anything I may be able to get little Hazel from the UK


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

This darn thread makes me so happy. Another round of great pictures! It was SO nice of Ashley to send such a great care package!  

I'm gonna look into those Ella's Kitchen pouches. The main reason why I gave up on the baby food is because so much of it was going to waste! But that packaging looks awesome & I want to give them a try. If Milly doesn't eat them, my dog will :lol:


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thought you would like these photos of Hazel showing off how well her leg has healed (and how much she is enjoying the fleece you sent). I have trimmed her nails since this photo was taken, slowly slowly getting them shorter and shorter - she has very long quicks.

Do any of your hedgies make noises when they sleep? Hazel is very talkative in her sleep!

Also, do your hedgies act like they are about to regurgitate something (almost like dry heaves?) Hazel has always done this, usually after eating, but never throws anything up and appears fine soon after. It is almost like she goes into a trance for a few minutes. I have read about hedgehogs "annointing" but she doesn't foam at the mouth or spread saliva over her bristles.

take care,

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

and a wink good-bye!


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

thought I would put side-by-side images of what her sore looked like when I received her last fall and what she looks like today!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Wow! More great pictures!  

It's amazing how well her leg healed up. Hazel is a fighter!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Amazing how well her leg healed. She's such a little fighter! Keep the pics and posts coming, I love seeing them!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, her leg looks fantastic! I've heard of a lot of hedgies who talk in their sleep, although I've never heard mine do it. But it seems normal. I don't know about the dry heaves. Izzy had some food stuck to the roof of her mouth once and it kind of looked like a dog with peanutbutter on the roof of their mouth. Do you think she has something stuck or maybe is eating too fast?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Her leg looks so much better!! And she's grown too!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Her leg looks fantastic!
Pliny talks in his sleep quite a bit; it is pretty cute.
With the dry heaves, I wonder if she is eating too fast?


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

kind of a silly question but you do plan on keeping her right? i would hate to see you 2 seperated


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

So happy to see how well Hazel is doing! She's found a great home with you, and everyone here on the HHC community loves her! You've done a great job!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

So I had seen this thread a lot, but never sometimes I get sad when I read too many stories about hurt hedgies. Anyway, after Larry T posted a pic of her on the FB hedgie website along with this thread, I finally read it and was sooo glad I did. What a wonderful lil hedgie and even better story of her road to recovery thanks to everyone that has contributed. The pictures are amazing!!! I've been tirelessly trying to get a picture of my little one yawning for the past 6-8 weeks to no avail. LOL!! For several weeks I wouldn't go get her from her cage until I had my camera on and ready in hopes of catching her yawn. agg...kinda like Hazel is a stealth wheeler, Nuala is a stealth yawner. She always seems to do it at the most in oppurtune moments So I enjoy seeing Hazel's yawning photos. 

Keep up the good work and please keep send pics! we love them!!


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

oh yes, Hazel has a permanent home with me. I think she has been spoiled too much to return to the "real world" besides, people eat hedgehogs here so I don't want her walking up to someone thinking she will get a treat when SHE would be the treat! :shock: 

Nuala's mom (nice Irish name by the way!) I find Hazel will usually yawn in the first few minutes of waking up so that is when I usually catch her. I still haven't gotten a photo of her doing a self-manicure. She usually waits for me to give her a "spa pedicure". 

She is loving the Ella's kitchen and Halo Spot Stew and works out on her wheel nightly. I have been trying to train her to a litter pan for ease of cleaning, but so far no luck. 

Sharon and Hazel


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Who would want to go back to the wild. There are no fleece snuggle bags in the wild.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

lol, too true, too true :lol:


----------



## kailey lane (Apr 7, 2012)

i just read this thread completely and i am overwhelmed with joy! im so thankful hazel is spoiled! All of the members and larry that helped brought a tear to my eye,everyone was so happy to help! you guys are awesome! im so thankful hazel is super spoiled,loved by a great hedgie owner and she healed great what a wonderful threadseeing her with all of her new stuff made my day!


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone! Wanted to let you know that Hazel is doing great and getting better and better at her wheel  She also has her own Facebook page now too if you want to keep up with her. Just search for Hazel Gaines.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I love Hazel, I sent a friend request on fb.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Those ears are to die for! I'm going to add her right away!


----------

